# spring bass fishing



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

what exactly do you guys use for bass at this time? ive got a few senkos in a dark green and yellow tail color and a lip less crank 1/4 oz shad. will that work for them at this time?


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I've tried just about everything so far and have had no luck. Folks are reporting here catching them on jig n pigs, Lipless cranks, topwaters, etc. It just depends on water conditions, bottom terrain, etc. As far as colors goes, that also depends on water clarity, weather outside like cloud cover, sun etc.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Once that water breaks the 60's(low to mid 50's right now) just about anything goes. Those senkos you have t-rigged or wacky weightless are a good choice. Lizards/creature baits(brush hog) have always been a popular Spring bait too.
Bluegill will be coming in shallow soon... big Bass like gills. If you catch a small 3-4" put it on a hook(a 3/o worm hook is good) behind the dorsal fin with a big bobber 3 ft down... you may be suprised at results... especially for those canal Bass.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Jonny
As you know the question goes deeper than that...you have so many different types of water (pond, river, deep reservoir, shallow lake, clear, stained, etc, etc, etc)! What kind of water are you fishing??
The Bass at my "Home" lake are still deep because the water hadn't "turned over" and warmed up yet throughout the depths.
Each different body of water will have lures or baits that will work at this time of the year....Alot of guys in deeper water, since the fish haven't moved shallow yet, are using lipless cranks to find the fish and then working the areas with different lures!


----------

